# My Dogs Belly is turning black



## Staffymummy77 (May 1, 2015)

Hi guys. 
Nice to meet you all. I'm Jade. I'm new here. I came across the site whilst googling. I have a young staffy pup.(Dyson) He's doing amazing well in all aspects. 









Having problems in two areas which I could do with a bit of advice with. 
First is over the past two days his tummy skin has started going black. Not noticed that it's bothering him. He's not scratching or licking. We've had no diet change. Nothing to report really. 









Also he's absolutely petified of lead walking. I've managed to assure him over time that his harness won't harm him. He knows the lead means we're off for a walk but he walks a step sits down and takes a huge amount of coaxing to get up and this continues until we return. It can take me an hour to do a short block which means he's still full of beans.

Any help appreciated. 
Thanks in advance. 
Jade and Dyson.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I would say he's just getting his adult pigmentation. Good if it is darker as this will protect a little from skin cancer.
Keep a eye on it though and if you are worried or the coat starts to thin, pop along to the vet for a check.

Does he walk on the harness and lead at home? 
Do you go to a park to walk or just the streets?


----------



## Staffymummy77 (May 1, 2015)

Ah okay that's brilliant. 

He's fine with his harness at home but very hesitant with the lead anywhere. We've not managed to get to the field with it taking us so long. We took him to a secure field in the car and the second I take the lead off he will walk normally by my side as I would expect a nice lead walk. Odd little bean. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Have you tried walking him in a collar and lead, rather than a harness? I'd always used a harness to walk my dogs until I had my Schnauzer boy who would sit down and refuse to walk in one, but since I changed to walking him in a collar I haven't had a problem. I'm not sure whether it's the same in the UK, but here in Hungary irrespective of a dog's size, many obedience classes won't accept a dog if you want to train them using a harness.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Have you tried walking him in a collar and lead, rather than a harness? I'd always used a harness to walk my dogs until I had my Schnauzer boy who would sit down and refuse to walk in one, but since I changed to walking him in a collar I haven't had a problem. I'm not sure whether it's the same in the UK, but here in Hungary irrespective of a dog's size, many obedience classes won't accept a dog if you want to train them using a harness.


What reason is given for that?



Staffymummy77 said:


> Ah okay that's brilliant.
> 
> He's fine with his harness at home but very hesitant with the lead anywhere. We've not managed to get to the field with it taking us so long. We took him to a secure field in the car and the second I take the lead off he will walk normally by my side as I would expect a nice lead walk. Odd little bean.
> Thanks again.


Maybe get him walking on lead at home were there aren't any distractions.

What was he like on the walk back from the field the time you made it?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

*


rona said:



What reason is given for that?

Click to expand...

*


rona said:


> Maybe get him walking on lead at home were there aren't any distractions.
> 
> What was he like on the walk back from the field the time you made it?


*


rona said:



What reason is given for that?

Click to expand...

*


rona said:


> Maybe get him walking on lead at home were there aren't any distractions.
> 
> What was he like on the walk back from the field the time you made it?


Gwylim came from a breeder who also shows Schnauzers, and his wife is a professional groomer, so from the age of 5 weeks he begins to train his puppies for the show ring and his wife spends time with each one getting them accustomed to being groomed. All of which is done using a collar and lead. It was something that didn't register with me at first, but once I'd spoken to his breeder I understood why at 9 months, which is when I bought him, Gwylim felt more comfortable wearing a collar.

As for training with a collar as opposed to a harness, I think its more cultural than anything else In the village where I live out of 20 dogs, mine are the only two who own a collar and are walked on a lead. Even in the towns or cities its quite common to see owners walking their unleashed dogs along busy streets.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I always think the skin gets like that from rolling in the dirt but I was told this the other day. Apparently dogs who have their bellies rubbed a lot the friction causes their skin to darken up. Not that I believe it for a minute but that is what Google says.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Penny dog had perfectly pink skin till she lost her very dark puppy fur then she grew back a blondie with dark pigment patches...then about a year ago she grew a huge patch of darker fur totally different in colour and fur type that she has everywhere else  also her ears grow blond with black streaks.....trendy dog....all I can think is she's getting some of her mums (KCS) fur as she gets older...she's taken more of her Dads up till now (Bichon) ...Who knows with these crosses....as forest gump says...it's like a box of chocolates  Anyway.....after all of that completely useless information...Lead walking...Molly walks better on a collar, a lot of dogs I know do, but with her still throwing a benny when she sees certain things I can't risk using one in case she strangles herself....When I did my arm in I had to put her on a collar so I could walk her but after the second time when we saw a cat and she tried to run so fast after it and ended up puking I had to go back to the harness and get someone to come with me on walks....dunno why the collars seem to be easier for some but I see it a lot


----------



## Staffymummy77 (May 1, 2015)

rona said:


> What reason is given for that?
> 
> Maybe get him walking on lead at home were there aren't any distractions.
> 
> What was he like on the walk back from the field the time you made it?


Exactly the same as on the way there. He sits down. Backs up. It takes cheese squeaky voices with a whe bunch of patients and time to get any movement regardless of where we are (living room, garden, street etc)


----------



## Staffymummy77 (May 1, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> Have you tried walking him in a collar and lead, rather than a harness? I'd always used a harness to walk my dogs until I had my Schnauzer boy who would sit down and refuse to walk in one, but since I changed to walking him in a collar I haven't had a problem. I'm not sure whether it's the same in the UK, but here in Hungary irrespective of a dog's size, many obedience classes won't accept a dog if you want to train them using a harness.


He won't wear a collar. We've given up all together on collars. He scratches them until they are in pieces. We went through 5 different in 6 weeks.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Could it be just the style of collar?Boz hated regular collars.He would do everything in his power to get it off and then chew them up.Finally i bought a choker style chain and slip looped it so it couldn't choke him and he loved it.The first time i put it on to size it to where it wouldn't choke him and when i took it off he actually shoved his head back in it.Had the same for Oliver as well.Same deal.He loved that style collar.


----------



## Staffymummy77 (May 1, 2015)

Oooo maybe! We tried soft puppy collar a leather look one a material pets a home one a rope style one could of other similar ones but he would scratch and scratch and scratch until he shredded it. Not such an issue but he was getting his neck to and making it sore so I just took it off. Xx


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

The skin on his tummy changing colour to black is just normal pigmentation changes.


----------



## Staffymummy77 (May 1, 2015)

Sweety said:


> The skin on his tummy changing colour to black is just normal pigmentation changes.


Feeling reassured. I had a gsd with my previous partner and her belly went black which wS the start of slog of allergy problems. I was worrying. X


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Re the collar / harness 'thing' - it could well be the style.

Maisie was a show dog and was really unsure of a 'normal' collar when I first got her. 

I tried her with a harness and she just rolled over & refused to move! I gave in and got a completely different style and she's fine with it!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

what i do is buy a typical choker chain and make sure that it is really big.then i bring it back on itself and clip it to itself this way it can still tighten up but not enough to actually choke.i Will see if i have pics and post if needed for a visual.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

here is a pic of how i do the non choking choker.I actually started doing this when we had dobies.They knew how to dump their collars and run free but this setup stopped it.Then when we had our rott boz we did it for him and he didn't mind this collar and actually liked to have it on


----------



## Staffymummy77 (May 1, 2015)

I'll give that a go! Thank you x


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Your welcome.


----------



## Staffymummy77 (May 1, 2015)

We have persisted with the walking upping it to twice per day on a harness and expandy lead. He's very difficult to get going and stop and starts a lot very nervous of his surroundings. He now walks home well with no stopping. Here's hoping he continues this improvement.


----------



## Staffymummy77 (May 1, 2015)

Update. 

Chain collar was a no. He just scratched it off and off and off. 

Walking has improved 10 fold. We now walk to the field. Sitting and waiting by each road. No pulling and walk freely on a long lead in the field to burn energy. Returning home on the same route. 

Proud!!!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

That is great news.i am so happy for you.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Natalie Strudwick (May 21, 2015)

As long as he's not having a skin allergies or anything then you should not worry too much. If you not really sure what it is since I cannot tell also, you can ask the vet for better understanding on this.They can help you.


----------

